# OnMouseOver Menu



## Guest (May 12, 2003)

Hi, I want to have a JavaScript where if you put your mouse over an image it'll display a customizable list of links. How can I do this?  Please reply.....

Thanks,

HexStar


----------



## lola2001 (Jan 29, 2001)

Your question is vary vague. You can make a pop up menu in Fireworks or you can get free javascript code from here.


----------



## NameTooLong (Dec 26, 2002)

Here are some more scripts for you. Let us know if you found one you like.


----------

